# Lactose advice



## kaiserben (7/1/15)

I bought 1kg bag of lactose with a view to using most of it in a milk stout. 

I did a fair bit of reading around this forum (and also the internet in general) and came to a conclusion that the best time to add lactose was post-boil (so as not to boil it off). But then I saw a milk stout recipe that suggested putting it in pre-boil. So now I'm not sure and have some questions: 

1. At what point of a brew session should I be adding lactose? 

2. Can anyone recommend other beer styles where they've added lactose to make good beer?
(More specifically I want to add some to an English-style Brown Ale recipe that already has a nice, subtle hint of chocolate; to kinda make it a bit dessert-esque. But I only want to do this to half of a batch as a test and compare. So I'm hoping the best time to add is post-boil, when I can more easily split the batch into 2).


----------



## manticle (7/1/15)

Chuck it in the last few minutes of the boil or boil it up in some water and add it in.


----------

